# WIFI sur Ipad



## Helico (13 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Est-ce que des personnes sur ce forum rencontrent le même problème que moi à savoir:
Bien qu'ayant configuré convenablement le wifi à partir d'une live box noir dernière génération, mon iPad 3 sous IOS 7.1.2 affiche l'icône par laquelle la connexion est bien établie mais indique que je ne suis pas connecté à internet lorsque je suis sous safari. Ce problème est récent ; tout fonctionnait parfaitement précédemment.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?

Merci par avance.


----------



## Alexous07 (14 Août 2014)

Essayé de désactiver réactiver le wifi, si ça marche toujours pas redémarré ton ipad (bouton home + bouton power), et si ça marche toujours pas rénisialise les réglages réseaux.


----------



## Helico (14 Août 2014)

j'ai déjà fais ces trois manip et en plus j'ai même restauré sans aucun succès.
Y a-t-il un problème avec la dernière version de l'OS ?


----------



## lineakd (14 Août 2014)

@helico, je n'ai aucun problème avec le wifi mais je n'ai pas live box.
As tu essayé d'oublier ce réseau puis de redémarrer ton ipad ainsi que de redémarrer ta box?


----------



## Helico (16 Août 2014)

Oui, j'ai fait ces manip également sans succès.


----------

